# First Oophaga Froglet



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello, I came home after being away for a few days to this little gem recently. My first Oophaga froglet, a RFB Basti. Despite frequent searching for eggs and tads in the past 6 or so months, I’ve never seen a single one, but it is a dense viv with 9 broms and 6 film canisters. It was still a shock and I had to take a triple take to realize what I was looking at. I can get some better photos soon.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Congratulations


----------

